# Bruit de ventilation



## Dory (12 Décembre 2005)

Je possède un IBook 12" depuis 8 jours et j'ai remarqué depuis ce matin, qu'il faisait un drole de bruit comme une ventilation mais en continue.
Est ce normal?
Dois je le rendre il est encore sous garantie .
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## wilfried protozoaire (13 Décembre 2005)

Peux-tu être plus précis sur le bruit ?
A part le son, d'où provient le bruit ?
As-tu redémarré la machine ? Des applis gourmandes tournent-elles en tâche de fond ?


----------



## theverglades (13 Décembre 2005)

lorsque que ton ibook chauffe de trop et qu'il a besoin de se refroidir un ventilateur "de secours" se met en marche, c'est assez bruyant donc pour moi ton probleme n'en est pas un.


----------



## darthfloflo (13 Décembre 2005)

a moins que ce ne soit VRAIMENT en permanence...


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses.
Mon IBook était silencieux(un vrai plaisir ) depuis son achat, mais lorsqu'il est allumé en permanence,ce qui est tout à fait normal, il se metttait à faire un bruit insupportable qui m'affolait.
Je préfère le retourner avant les 15 jours  qui suivent son achat,d'autant plus que j'ai pris une garantie de 3ans.
Merci Messieurs.


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses.
> Mon IBook était silencieux(un vrai plaisir ) depuis son achat, mais lorsqu'il est allumé en permanence,ce qui est tout à fait normal, il se metttait à faire un bruit insupportable qui m'affolait.
> Je préfère le retourner avant les 15 jours  qui suivent son achat,d'autant plus que j'ai pris une garantie de 3ans.
> Merci Messieurs.



Tu devrais pt'être aller regarder l'état de ta CPU dans le Moniteur d'Activité ... pour savoir si il n'y a pas une application trop gourmande


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour Chandler

C'est fait mais non il n'y a rien qui justifie ce bruit .
Je préfère prendre les devants avant qu'il ne s'amplifie.


----------



## kertruc (15 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Chandler
> 
> C'est fait mais non il n'y a rien qui justifie ce bruit .
> Je préfère prendre les devants avant qu'il ne s'amplifie.



C'est très sage !


----------



## darthfloflo (15 Décembre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> C'est très sage !


 
certes mais quand on retourne, on sait pas quand ça revient...
Bon c'est sûr que il vaut mieux le retourner dans le doute...
Mais peut être aurais-tu pu montrer ta machine à ton revendeur mac le plus proche ou à qq'un qui a un ibook et qui t'aurait dit si oui ou non c'était normal...mais bon, faut connaitre des gens qui ont des macs... et quand je repense à mon switch, ke ne connaissais personne sur mac à ce moment là !


----------



## Dory (16 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour vos conseils mais on me l'a échangé contre un neuf.

On critique la F..C mais j'ai toujours été satisfaite du SAV (c'est vrai que je n'ai pas eu souvent à faire des retours).


----------



## arfalchon (16 Décembre 2005)

Juste une remarque sur l'ibook 12" : j'ai remarqué que l'on entend le ventilateur de la carte graphique en continu. C'est un bruit léger, mais dans une pièce totalement silencieuse, on l'entend tout de même un peu...Ceci dit, c'est vraiment très léger, il suffit d'un peu de bruit ailleurs pour que l'on ne l'entende plus.


----------



## Tox (17 Décembre 2005)

A moins d'une révision qu'Apple nous aurait cachée, il n'y a pas de ventilateur asservi à la carte graphique dans un iBook. Le petit bruit continu produit par un iBook provient du disque dur.


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

En effet je l'avais remarqué mais prudence est mère de sureté.


----------



## Edunn (17 Décembre 2005)

Vérifie que tu n'es pas sur "Meilleures performances", cela déclanche le ventillo plus facilement car il n'y a plus de "palier" d'alimentation de proc. 
Il n'y a qu'un ventillo sur les iBook, par contre le radiateur qui est à l'intérieur est commun au proc, à la puce graphique et au chipset.

++


----------



## arfalchon (17 Décembre 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> A moins d'une révision qu'Apple nous aurait cachée, il n'y a pas de ventilateur asservi à la carte graphique dans un iBook. Le petit bruit continu produit par un iBook provient du disque dur.



Tu dois avoir raison, c'est plutôt le disque dur...J'étais persuadé que la CG avait un ventilo, allez savoir pourquoi !!!


----------

